# Tasting after Covid



## NickDa (Dec 14, 2019)

Hey all

At the start of the year I got Covid , luckily I was only mildly ill for a couple of days and that was it . I did loose my smell and taste for a few days and mostly seems to have come back . Now I have noticed lately that all my coffee seems to taste the more or less the same ( 3 different coffees at the moment ) so it's either that my taste buds are still not back to 'normal' else my recipes for aeropress / v60 / Chenex are completely wrong !

Anyone else experience anything similar ?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I past through same few months ago, it took 2 months for full taste recovery.


----------



## NickDa (Dec 14, 2019)

good to know its not just me. Thanks!


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Glad it came back, some unfortunates have needed months of treatment to get their taste buds working again.


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

This could have been the worst part of getting Covid-19 for me, if we assume I live and don't infect anyone else. It's good to hear that your senses are coming back, because being permanently damaged by this would be frustrating. Coffee, wine, food and drinks in general is one of my favourite things in life. It would be a great loss if it was affected permanently.


----------



## JohnLondon (Dec 11, 2018)

I had Covid just after Christmas losing my sense of smell & taste. My smell is coming back but I still can't taste much. Different beans taste pretty much the same at the moment


----------



## CoffeefriendUK (Jan 3, 2022)

I had Covid about a year ago and my taste recovered about 6 months later. For me, any type of coffee tasted pretty bland during that period. So I am lucky to have the taste back, however I know quite a few people that did not recover their taste up to this day and it has been more than a year.


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)

The taste came back very slowly, took many months and actually seemed to come back and then disappear again, very frustrating. I is back now, but the days of 18g coffee are no more, can't tolerate the dose at all, 10g is the maximum. Nearly 18 months since covid.


----------

